# Alfalfa for Iguanas



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok i have been told that aflalfa is good for iguanas. However i can't find any pellets or sprouts around. All i have found is seeds and tablets. Once the warmer weather comes i plan on growing some alfalfa sprouts myself from the seeds, but untill they are grown can i give him the tablets ground? Are these safe? 
Cheers 
Steviepab.


----------



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

When people say alfafa plants in terms of reps, it usually means the leaves of the plant not the sprouts.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i had the same problem last year.tried gettin fresh alfalfa for my iggys.bought the seeds and i think i still have them somewhere lol.never bothered in the end.i wouldnt give the tablets to the iggy.stick with spring greens etc.best thing for them.


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks. Have given up the search now. Just gonna stick to the greens. And i also have been giving him dandilions now also. He seems to like them. I was at the zoo on sat and they are growing alfalfa in a greenhouse but they don't sell them.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

yeh i had same probs i do use tablets but i crush them into powder and sprinkle on food...my iggy loves dandelion leaves and the flowers they are a definate favourate which is great as there free lol.....


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

nicky said:


> yeh i had same probs i do use tablets but i crush them into powder and sprinkle on food...my iggy loves dandelion leaves and the flowers they are a definate favourate which is great as there free lol.....


Where do you get your tablets from? are they from holland and barrets??


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I bought my seeds off Ebay


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

I can get seeds no problem now. It is the sprouts i was after origionaly. Thinking should i take a cutting from the zoo. Would i get in trouble?


----------

